# Found an Injured White Pigeon today - With Tag



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I found this beautiful white pigeon on my driveway today and was able to get him in a dog cage I was not using. I made a mixture of warm water, pinch of salt and sugar, but he is not drinking it. Also put in a small dish of dry split peas and lentils and some corn from a bag of unpopped pop corn and a small piece of bread, but he is not eating.

I also put a cover over the cage with the front open and placed a space heater near the cage, to keep him warm, but not hot enough to cook him.

The photos I shot are on my Picasa album and you can see them at:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lenrap43/WhitePigeon#

If you have any ideas on finding the owner or anyplace I can bring this injured bird I would appreciate it.

I am located in Halzet, New Jersey


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

you could just place out normal water. It doesn't need to be warm. Try putting out some peanuts or just wild dove seed. 

Because it is white it could be a wedding release or could be a racer, or a guess just homer. get the band number and ask local clubs around you if they know who's it is. 

What is the band number?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for your kindness to this injured racing pigeon! We would need for you to post all the letters and numbers from the band in order to try and locate the owner of the bird. The bird may be from somewhere close to you, but could also be from a couple of hundred miles away. Please post the complete band information, and we'll do the best we can to find the owner.

Does that injury look like the result of the pigeon being attacked by a hawk or more like an attack by a cat or dog? Keep an eye on it to be sure it doesn't become infected.

There are a couple of resources for found pigeons in NJ, but let's try to go the owner route first. Our meager resources can be found here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

We'll look forward to hearing back from you soon.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's clear that he has an injury on his back, possibly from a Hawk strike. It would be good if you would examine the wound and check the bird over for any other skin breaks. Let us know what you see.


----------



## lenrapp (Jan 3, 2009)

*Please look at the photos*

I took a close up shot of the band on his leg and it is 8130, an orange band and on the other leg he has what looks like a green rubber band.

He doesn't seem to be stressed and is quiet in the cage and I think I saw he took a poop. I have a feeling this injury just happened, but afraid to handle him because he seems not to want me to touch him. Makes a little sound when I try.

My little chihuahua tries to peek in to see what is in his old cage and he is a very sweet little dog, so I think he feels we took in another pet to the house.

I think I will call our Vet tomorrow and see if they can offer some help. I don't want to get charged $100 for a visit and treatment, but would hope they would be kind enough to help this poor soul.

I just sent an email for help to [email protected] who was on your list of sources for rescue, hope I get a reply.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

lenrapp said:


> I took a close up shot of the band on his leg and it is 8130, an orange band and on the other leg he has what looks like a green rubber band.
> 
> He doesn't seem to be stressed and is quiet in the cage and I think I saw he took a poop. I have a feeling this injury just happened, but afraid to handle him because he seems not to want me to touch him. Makes a little sound when I try.
> 
> ...


There should be more letters and numbers on the orange band .. those are the ones we need to know. The green band is probably a clocking band as this is likely a racing pigeon.

Please do let us know where you are located in case we have a member nearby who can help you with the bird.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Apologies ..*

You posted your location in your first post .. I apologize for asking you again .. DUHHH .. If pigeonrehab is anywhere near you, then she will be able to help you out with this bird. She is an excellent resource for needy pigeons in NJ. Please do keep us posted as to what is going on.

Terry


----------

